#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [C.G.] 已經不再是新獸報到~ 更新"Ray"

## 巴薩查

剛來時的發言(誤)

    :P
新獸來貼一下獸設拉
雖然剛畫 畫很濫
但是在下會加油的=b
家裡現在沒掃描機.....
用我手機替代一下lol

原本想畫對月亮嚎叫
結果嘴型好像不太對...反而像狗在叫 囧
也希望各位獸大能給一些意見= =
在下畫的圖大部分都鉛筆草稿居多
很少上色 所以是個上色苦手...囧     
    


5/15

第二次圖





5/17

正式獸圖





5/18

狼&大地





5/18

狼&火





5/22

狼&花






6/28

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


沉下去很久了
最近都沒有好好畫一張比較完整的畫(雖然這張也不完整...)
從剛入狼版到現在
自己最大收穫是陰影吧??
從陰影白痴到現在至少能塗出稍微能看的陰影
上面廢話
這張昨天晚上睡不著
隨手把塗鴉本裡面某張圖用電繪畫的
時間相隔1個月
就來看看自己到底進步多少lol
ps..............囧囧囧 傳上來的gif檔不會動...只好先用png混一下
摸熟怎傳會動的gif再說= =

本月次佳員工



沒錢?不要怪我不客氣!

下午更新
恩...這張我真的嚇到了
連我也不覺得是我畫的.....

穿衣版






 


7/6
更新RAY

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


暗色版

點擊以顯示隱藏內容




明亮版

點擊以顯示隱藏內容




今天下午塗的: P
其實這隻原本是洛伊德XD
RayseTiger

原圖


當然這隻不是我的=+


以前自己買給自己的生日禮物
可惜組好後沒有好好保養
某次意外中整隻散掉...
現在靠模型膠+雙面膠苦撐當中 囧
我知道臉渣掉了(拖走
另外再放一個有背景(?)的版本

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

----------


## 風邪狼

圖有點小張喔..

那個嘴型看起來比較像在大吼

而不像是再嚎叫

不過整體看起來很帥喔~

只要多多提問題

把大大們的建議謹記在心

這樣就能變厲害了

總之.....

歡迎你來到狼園(客套XD

----------


## SkyKain

歡迎加入哦~
圖確實小了，不過很有氣勢哦
但是特徵都沒顯露出來啊。。
下次畫張大的吧~

----------


## 阿翔

畫大一點吧，
而且亮出來的第一張獸設還是有顏色的好，
而且也看不到眼睛。
畫得不錯！
加油吧巴薩查大！

----------


## 狼仔

咦? 我以為是全身圖呢! XD
還看不出來是怎麼樣的狼呢!
不過畫的還滿可愛的! XD
那就多發圖唷! = ˇ =

----------


## 巴薩查

:P
感謝獸大意見拉
目前還在try整體骨架中= =
不過已經有大概了
等搞到掃描機 就可以看的更清楚了lol

全身形象的草稿
毛色=墨綠 lol

----------


## 涼

這隻小狼畫的很可愛
只是圖小了點 有些看不清楚
期待巴薩查的放大圖
也歡迎巴薩查來到狼版  :Very Happy:

----------


## 巴薩查

努力之後用PSCS3的畫出來第一張彩圖lol
(第一次用 顏色上很差不要鞭:P)

獸型態
然後補上設定
通用名: 巴薩查
年齡: 17(實際上已經1 :Cool: 
獸人種族: 狼
性別: 公
屬性: 平常是無(不過會隨紋身改變屬性) 
身高: 175 
個性: 臉上看起來總是沒表情 看似冷漠 但其實骨子裡是個濫好人
只對自己有興趣的東西充滿直著 而且喜歡說別人聽不懂得超冷冷笑話
職業: 符紋學徒 
ps.符紋師>靠體術搭配紋身強化自己來戰鬥的職業
並且也擁有將物品賦予符紋的能力 而未畢業的則稱學徒
特徵: 毛色是在狼人群中非常稀有的墨綠色 喜歡在左耳戴羽飾
鼻子上的傷疤是小時候意外造成的 

lol 基本設定完成拉
接下來慢慢補玩 獸人型態跟紋身型態: P 
請各位獸大敬請期待嚕

----------


## 狼嚎

身體的感覺不錯=ˇ=~

雖然我覺得頭的部份沒有那麼不協調XDD

不過還是可以參考版上的其他畫家的圖來做修正~=ˇ=a

最後就歡迎閣下的加入=ˇ=/

----------


## 阿翔

不錯不錯，
挺酷的說XD
墨綠色的毛色真不多，
有創意，
祝你在樂園生活愉快！

----------


## 綠茶狼small

歡迎加入
勇於常式多種動作很棒
不過圖上面的都太小張
最後一張圖不錯
第一用就可以這樣阿ˊ口ˊ?!
加油嘎!請多指教。(伸爪)

----------


## 巴薩查

> 歡迎加入
> 勇於常式多種動作很棒
> 不過圖上面的都太小張
> 最後一張圖不錯
> 第一用就可以這樣阿ˊ口ˊ?!
> 加油嘎!請多指教。(伸爪)


謝拉: P(伸爪)
其實是第一張原稿畫好後
花了一個晚上修顏色修出來的: P
不過稍微熟悉上色&光影工具
終於比較能看了lol
今天更新第三張= =人設
發動地屬性符紋狀態
旁邊的英文意思
風暴!大地!火焰!聽我召喚!!
(有玩過W3一定不陌生lol)
原本在想衣服要怎畫
結果看到之前有獸大po的日本同人那隻狼大叔就決定用這件: P

----------


## 戌天沃牙

好帥阿~~XDD
阿哈哈~~~顏色上的比我好呢~
有空的話我能畫你嗎XD(炸)

----------


## 涼

巴薩查的彩圖好棒阿
簡單的動作能夠畫出帥氣的感覺
繼續加油喔~~=w=

----------


## 巴薩查

> 巴薩查的彩圖好棒阿
> 簡單的動作能夠畫出帥氣的感覺
> 繼續加油喔~~=w=


: P!
構想中還有三張屬性圖
在下會加quote="沃犬"]t;沃犬"]好帥阿~~XDD
阿哈哈~~~顏色上的比我好呢~
有空的話我能畫你嗎XD(炸)[/quote]
驚!!!
先感謝沃犬大: P
在下第一次正式交流繪就獻給沃犬了(遮臉)

----------


## Net.狼

歡迎巴薩查ˊ3ˊ
這裡是個糟糕的地方請自行小心(唉?)


設定...
......
......
可惡為啥設定裡有羽毛害小生又手癢想畫了嘎啊啊啊(拖走)

----------


## 巴薩查

> 歡迎巴薩查ˊ3ˊ
> 這裡是個糟糕的地方請自行小心(唉?)
> 
> 
> 設定...
> ......
> ......
> 可惡為啥設定裡有羽毛害小生又手癢想畫了嘎啊啊啊(拖走)


囧?難不成還有糟糕區嗎!??
那要多發點文來開樂園土地(奸笑)
耳朵羽毛是個人興趣
在下不太喜歡金屬類飾品: P

補一張晚上畫的....狼IN火符紋
感謝JC老大在切磋區的教學帖(敬禮)
旁邊那句是魔獸奧山戰場部落將軍天天喊的...
Slay they all!!!
殺光他們!!
PO這張會不會被沃犬跟翔扁啊....= =
翔:菜刀 覘版
沃犬:番茄醬 食狼用刀叉
囧

----------


## 狼嚎

有帥到=ˇ=b

而且也有表現出往前衝刺的感覺~~

一張滿生動的畫XD

----------


## 犬鳴

巴薩!!!!!

好帥呀!!!!!!

手上紅紅的火球~~~

還有火符紋路很帥唷!!!!

畫的真好~~~

----------


## 戌天沃牙

阿哈哈~我不會扁人啦~XD
畫的很好看阿~~XD
抱歉我把你下巴也畫成墨綠色的了XDDD(遭拖殺)
下次會改進的XDD

----------


## 巴薩查

畫完上面兩張比較重口味的: P
這次換新的方法畫畫看
毛刷好久才刷出來 囧
這次標題意思!!
Wolf cry
Flower fly
狼嚎與飛花(遮臉)

----------


## 小黑貓

0.0!!奇怪奇怪!!~~怎麼沒有穿制服呢??
嘿嘿嘿~~巴查穿制服 XD~

不過巴查.說實在的.你...願意收...貓貓為徒嗎>"<
關於動作方面...巴查真的很厲害...而且一直表達不出來...
顏色方面也是阿- -++
還是說...巴查收徒有嚴格的規定 - -"(汗

----------


## 幻兒

原來還有這種職業。口。"

樂園真是無奇不有！

話說...我本來想去看看那個古里某街14號
(幻兒沒記錯的話是文章沒錯吧？）

但是用搜尋...怎麼好像都搜不到呢？

----------


## 巴薩查

6/28 更新穿衣版本(當然不是女僕裝...
BC~
其實缺點還很多...
直覺幫我挑還是挑的出來 囧
還有我畫動作真的不行
叫我用好好畫我一定畫很差
但是隨手塗反而容易塗出滿意的東西
目前丟上來的很多都是隨手塗...

幻兒~
那是我狼版BLOG啦
http://wolfbbs.net/weblog.php?w=167

----------


## SkyKain

好棒的美式硬派風格XD
粗獷的邊角很棒呢~
上色也很鮮明
不同屬性的圖騰也很漂亮
（拇指）

----------


## DDdragon

你確定你穿的真的是那件皮衣麻!!嘎~~~~~~~

這幾天真的很忙-.-"沒機會畫(一直跟錢過不去)

這張風格真棒耶~ 如果穿的是白袍~然後後面是一堆實驗器材或是活體~

變的真有故事性0w0"

那個動作真的很有魅力XD

----------


## 狼嚎

這篇就是進步的証明啊=ˇ=b

巴薩查的上色技巧越來越好了呢=ˇ=~

然後那個眼睛在下還是非常之喜歡啊XDDDD

----------


## 戌天沃牙

喔喔!!那隻那隻!!好像叫激光雷虎吧~XD
我超愛洛伊德阿!!!=口=
巴薩把他畫的好帥0W0(GJ)
可愛的激光貓貓!!(炸)

----------


## 狼嚎

螢光虎=ˇ=!!!

不知道為什麼這次有種可愛的Feel=ˇ=(炸)

不過有背景那張啊=ˇ=...腳的地方感覺不見了(整個好黑XD")

可能明亮版放上去會比較好一點吧=ˇ=a

----------

